# Anyone have pics of the Cosmo Purple?



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sorry if im beating this to death on my question, I did do a search and couldnt find a pic tho....but does anyone have a good pic of the Cosmo Purple? and what choices of colors were the interiors on Cosmo Purple? 

I currently found two in the Dallas/Ft.Worth area and i believe they both have black interiors. Thats okay with me, and they both are automatics and thats also fine too.

I think im heading out in the morning as long as nothing is frozen around here to take a close look. The dealership im going to has my first choice of yellow with black interior. (i know the interior color is called something else) they also have the QS with red interior. im curious to see that one in person. and the Torrid Red with black interior. Hard choices, but i wanted to take a peek at the Cosmo Purple machine.

Thanks if you have the pics handy. Tony in Dallas


----------



## SnoDrgn (Dec 21, 2004)

I think that's the same color as what Scissors just got.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

That should do it


----------

